# A frame seal extensions



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I just recently bought a new pair of A- Frame Seals from one of the Pontiac Vendors for my 65. The problem for me is, the seals you get, only cover the main opening above the A-Frames. Does anyone know if someone offers the other piece that extends from the A-Frame forward towards the front of the car that seals the small opening between the wheel well and the Frame. The original seals that were on the car that I removed had them on it as part of the original A- Frame seals. Thanks


----------

